# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Domina La Magia

## albertoile

Hola buenas no se si se puede hablar de esto en el foro si no se puede perdonar...Mi tema es el siguiente que pensais del canal de youtube Domina La Magia??es bueno aprender de el :Confused: O es mejor dejarlo de lado :Confused: esa es mi pregunta gracias a todos/as

----------


## Sergio_Alexander

Saca lo bueno que puedas de cada "maestro", no te cierres puertas ni sigas un único camino a ciegas.

----------


## Marvel

Un clásico del foro.

No creo que la cuestión sea ese canal, que desconocía, sino de aprender magia con youtube.
Personalmente, he aprendido bastantes cosas ahí. También leo libros, pero a veces no me quedan claras las cosas. Supongo que será cuestión de una mala redacción. 
En cualquier caso me gusta ver el efecto del juego, y así decidir si va conmigo.

Cierto es que en youtube hay videos con malas ejecuciones, pero de eso uno mismo se va dando cuenta (yo por lo menos lo hago), y si el efecto me gusta, pienso como mejorarlo. Y lo mismo también cuando veo videos sin revelación.

Así que en mi caso, me gusta ver videos y leer libros. 
Lo bueno viene siempre al experimentarlos y analizar como hacerlos mejor, o como aplicarlos.

En cuanto a ese canal particular... no puedo opinar, no lo conocía. Solo puedo decir que lo he mirado ahora que lo nombrabas, y no me ha llamado la atención.

----------


## Jimmy MX

Tampoco conocía ese canal. Aunque te diré que la mayoría de juegos que enseñan ya están en libros o los sacan de libros, al igual que los otros canales donde "enseñan" magia.

----------


## borjini

Aquí hablando Borja Montón el creador de DLM. Hace tiempo quise hablar del canal pero por las normas del foro no podía cosa que totalmente respeto. Pero viendo que se vuelve a hablar me gustaría explicar un poco más allá. Lo que pretendo con el canal es que la gente aprenda de los juegos clásicos que se puede aprender muchísimo antes de ponernos con otras cosas mas difíciles. Además creo que había que crear un canal que comenzara a cambiar la mentalidad de la mayoría de canales de regalar dvds piratas, de destrozar los trucos que las tiendas venden hoy en día, etc. Además de crear el Tv show para discutir temas que no se suelen tratar y que sea contenido interesante para los magos siempre intentando respetar los secretos y la magia a grandes rasgos.  Creo que debemos utilizar las nuevas tecnologías para apoyar la magia y no para ir hacia atrás. Como hace unos años se veía una locura escribir un libro y compartir los secretos,Hay que seguir hacia delante aprovechemos lo nuevo. Aun así hay que seguir apoyando la lectura y tener presentes que los magos venimos de una estirpe muy antigua. Dentro de mis posibilidades y conocimientos, aun sabiendo que me queda muchíiiiiiismo por aprender, intentaré que los magos veamos una oportunidad y no una dificultad en esto de internet. Un saludo!

----------


## Dolwen

Justamente empecé a aprender a través de ese canal. No está mal explicado. Hace poco tiempo pensaba de forma distinta pero desde que hago trucos a amigos y compañeros y se conocen 1 de cada 3 tecnicas que utilizo empiezo a mirar con malos ojos eso de enseñar mágia por youtube. :p 

En mi opinión lo ideal sería mostrar los trucos sin revelar y en caso de querer aprenderlos animarles a comprar los libros o usar el "videoblog" descargable de la web para que puedan acceder mediante link ocuto. 

Si la cosa sigue así será imposible hacer mágia ya que todo el mundo conocerá los trucos. Y es algo que creo que a nadie de nosotros beneficiaría. :c


Si alguien quiere aprender mágia entonces lo correcto sería que sudase un poco para aprenderla. No veo justo que algunos nos tiremos horas y horas practicando para hacer corréctamente los trucos y que en un video de 3 minutos desvelen el secreto. Y que además este sea accesible para cualquier curioso.

----------


## McMay

> Justamente empec&#233; a aprender a trav&#233;s de ese canal. No est&#225; mal explicado. Hace poco tiempo pensaba de forma distinta pero desde que hago trucos a amigos y compa&#241;eros y se conocen 1 de cada 3 tecnicas que utilizo empiezo a mirar con malos ojos eso de ense&#241;ar m&#225;gia por youtube. :p 
> 
> En mi opini&#243;n lo ideal ser&#237;a mostrar los trucos sin revelar y en caso de querer aprenderlos animarles a comprar los libros o usar el "videoblog" descargable de la web para que puedan acceder mediante link ocuto. 
> 
> Si la cosa sigue as&#237; ser&#225; imposible hacer m&#225;gia ya que todo el mundo conocer&#225; los trucos. Y es algo que creo que a nadie de nosotros beneficiar&#237;a. :c
> 
> 
> Si alguien quiere aprender m&#225;gia entonces lo correcto ser&#237;a que sudase un poco para aprenderla. No veo justo que algunos nos tiremos horas y horas practicando para hacer corr&#233;ctamente los trucos y que en un video de 3 minutos desvelen el secreto. Y que adem&#225;s este sea accesible para cualquier curioso.


+1

Enviado desde mi GT-I9300 usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Marvel

Yo no soy amigo de revelar los trucos así sin más (lo hice al principio con mis amigos, pero me di cuenta pronto que era un error, ya que aunque eran cosas sencillas, es mejor incluso proteger esas cosas).

Yo al principio contaba lo que hacía, porque quería compartirlo de manera que esos amigos y familiares, pudieran hacerlo también por ahí, para ilusionar a más gente.

Pero me di cuenta de dos cosas:
1. No estaban interesados de hacerlo por ahí.
2. Es mucho más bonito para ellos no saberlo.

Así que desde entonces no digo ni mu tras hacer un efecto.

Otra cosa, en mi opinión muy distinta, son los videos de youtube.
Hasta que no me interesé en la magia, no vi ninguno, y no es tan fácil encontrar información sobre cualquier juego, ni siquiera aún sin revelación, de manera que, aunque de fácil acceso, el propio profano no está tan interesado en saberlo como para emplear un tiempo en averiguarlo (al menos la gran mayoría).

Ejemplo: tengo un amigo que incluso de pequeño algo se interesó, porque tenía el Magia Borrás. Hay algunos efectos que le he mostrado, y ya van un par de veces que me dice que lo va a buscar por internet... y nunca lo hace. Es más algunos juegos es posible que ni sepa que poner en google para encontrarlos...

Añadir que en la red también hay unos cuantos libros de magia gratis. No veo porque los videos son más peligrosos que eso, puesto que fijarnos en alguien con una mala técnica no es lo más fino, empezar un juego leido en un libro sin ver ni siquiera como se hace, puede que resulte según el caso peor, ya que hay libros que explican bastante mal la ejecución de algunos efectos y técnicas.

----------


## Teatro

Exacto, se trata de respetar el conocimiento que tanto tiempo se ha transmitido.
Conocer el secreto no es lo mismo que hacer magia y, aunque algunas personas crean que sí, no es lo que quiere el público.
Si el ilusionismo es tan atractivo es precisamente porque el secreto es eso mismo, secreto y por un segundo parece inexistente.

----------


## Aminoliquid

Yo he visto varias veces el programa y sigo pensándo lo mismo... ¡¡NO A LAS REVELACIONES EN ABIERTO!! Borja se contradice a la hora de que hay que respetar el secreto puesto que él no lo hace al 100%, si no al 40%. Todas las semanas revela técnicas o juegos, algunas de ellas que ni siquiera deberían de ser para iniciados, como por ejemplo el Emp. Tenkai. Juegos como el Siempre Tres y demás ya están revelados en su canal. Y por último, ahora colaboran con él otros YouTuberos que tienen canales de gran fama y que son exclusivos canales de revelación. Todo esto es lo que yo no veo bien del contenido de Domina la Magia. Creo que hay otras formas de enseñarle juegos a sus subscriptores sin tener que mostrarlos en abierto, como por ejemplo, poner los vídeos en oculto y enviar el enlace a través del correo, de la forma en que lo hace para mi es igual que todos... Y ya no hablemos de los colaboradores porque yo a esa gente no les daba ni agua en el desierto.

Por otra parte, el resto del contenido si que me resulta interesante. Los reportajes y las entrevistas, los reviews y demás los encuentrobastante interesantes y veo que aporta mucho.

----------


## borjini

No es fácil amigo Aminoliquid. Intento que los canales que participan conmigo empiecen a cambiar un poco la mentalidad. No es fácil y no lograré cambiarlo de un día para otro. Me refiero a las malas prácticas como regalar dvdd pirata, destrozar juegos de gente que están comercializandose, etc. Aunque yo también explique juegos en el canal intento que sean llamativos pero que tampoco escandalicen la comunidad mágica, porque sería lo último que hiciera. Aun así entiendo a todas las personas que aun se preguntan porqué explicar magia en youtube. Una pena que no vinierais a la conferencia que di en As de Magia. Ahí conté todo y sus porqués. En fin compañeros trabajaré muy duro y a mi escala para que la magia poco a poco quitando la idea de destrozarse en internet y cambiarlo por metodología, enseñanza y hábitos saludables mágicamente hablando. Un saludo!

----------


## Ricardo Solo

Yo creo que Borja se metió en un jardín frondoso y nada funciona al 100% el primer día. Se ve que, a diferencia de muchas otras propuestas, es algo hecho con cariño y respeto. Habrá cosas que gusten más y otras menos, pero con la trayectoria que lleva tiene todas las herramientas para seguir puliendo una fórmula que puede ser buena para todos.

----------


## borjini

> Yo creo que Borja se metió en un jardín frondoso y nada funciona al 100% el primer día. Se ve que, a diferencia de muchas otras propuestas, es algo hecho con cariño y respeto. Habrá cosas que gusten más y otras menos, pero con la trayectoria que lleva tiene todas las herramientas para seguir puliendo una fórmula que puede ser buena para todos.


Mas que un bosque es el Amazonas jaja. Pero estoy contigo Ricardo.

----------


## elmanu

totalmente deacuerdo con Ricardo!  no conocia el canal y hasta el d&#237;a de hoy el que mas conocia era el de Urzay... y no me gustaba para nada... pero yo tambien noto que hay un cari&#241;o y un saber hacer que no se ve en otros canales...

----------


## srvaliente

No entiendo lo de revelar trucos!! jajaj si estan todos en los libros? Venga ya! Porque no se pueden ver como se hacen los juegos en youtube? Si hasta hay una tienda que los revela y los vende mas!! 
A mi personalmente no me gusta comprar un producto que no conozco, porque no voy a saber si lo puedo aprovechar en ese momento. Pero, si se como es el juego o truco pue si. 

1) Porque si no no se vende? Todo lo contrario, si yo veo que aprendo y funciona, comprare mas productos de la tienda donde los venden, porque alli, me muestran el producto en un video y se exactamente que estoy comprando. Y con los jeugos o trucos igual. Yo si compro un libro y no entiendo ni la mitad de los trucos, pues prefiero que alguien me lo explique en video y si es gratis mejor.

Como digo son trucos ya inventados hace cientos de años. 

2) Por que lo ven lo profanos. Que tonteria, nada mas tienes que ver un video y fijarte cuanta gente lo ha visionado. Hay millones de personas en el mundo que no van a ver ese canal ni ese video. Es mas hay cientos de personas que ese video se le ovidaran tras un perido corto de tiempo. Es mas, va ser casualidad que tus familia vea ese o esos canales para que te digan: "a ese  truco lo vi yo ayer", venga hombre sabeis que eso no es asi. Es mas, ni todos los videos se encuentran por google y aunque se encontraran.

3) no encuetro mas razones por la que da igual revelar trucos ya revelados.

Otra cosa es que tu mires una actuacion de un mago y cojas y reveles el truco que no esta en ningun libro. Eso si esta mal. Pero, que yo sepa lo que voy viendo en youtube, es que todos los que revelan al final, si no esta el juego entero esta parte del juego en algun libro de magia. Ye tengo varios, asi que

Explicadme porque no se pueden revelar trucos revelados en youtube. A ver si me convenceis.

----------


## Marvel

Hombre Srvaliente, en realidad no se trata de que los secretos estén en algún libro. Es algo que realmente no podemos saber. Yo he "inventado" una técnica con un anillo, y al cabo del tiempo, he visto como otro la hacía en un video. No se si lo que yo me "inventé" estaba en un libro, o si también se le ocurrió al otro, o se lo enseñaron... ni idea. 
El caso es que en una actuación si que está feo desvelar secretos, por muy obvio que pueda ser.

Y ya no por el mago, sino por los demás espectadores. A menudo, conocer el secreto destruye toda la magia. Tu mismo lo has comprobado con algunos juegos, como describías en otro post, hablando de Rene Lavand.

Yo creo que si un espectador quiere buscar la información para desilusionarse, es cosa suya, pero los espectáculos de magia no consisten en retar la inteligencia. Se trata de un arte. Tiene que ver más con los sentidos.

Y es por eso por lo que está fuera de lugar revelar. A mi me preguntan con frecuencia como se hace algo (tanto si lo hago yo, como si lo hace otra persona), y yo callo. 

Una cosa que he aprendido, es que la mayoría de la gente hace ese tipo de preguntas más por inercia que por querer saber como se hace. La verdad es que la mayoría de la gente, no quiere de verdad saber como se hace. El que quiere saber investiga después, aunque no le hayas explicado el secreto. Como decía, la mayoría que pregunta, si no le explicas como se hizo, se olvida del tema, y tan solo queda el recuerdo de que vió algo increible.

----------


## srvaliente

Pues te lo voy a poner mas claro, para que te des cuenta o os deis cuenta de vuestro error.
Quien de aqui de este foro, a aprendido magia solo, sin leer ningun libro, sin que nadie le haya enseñado ninguna tecnica, y voy a mas...quie de qui a inventado una tecnica que no este y que no use ninguna de las tecnicas que alguien anterior haya inventado... Nadie verdad? Para tu aprender hay alguien que tiene que revelarte algo, verdad? A que si?. 
El tratar de esconder informacion con la que poder ganar dinero se llama en mi pueblo "negocio". Y es el metodo por lo que funcionan muchas empresas, como google (con su algoritmo de busqueda por ejemplo). Para mi esta forma de ganar dinero no es licito. Nos e para ti si lo es. 
Inernet no es de nadie, pero Matt Cutt con su algoritmo la esta haciendo suya, porque solo el conoce el secreto de como posicionar tu tienda online, tu pagina en la primera posicion. Y estar en esa posicion, aumenta tus ventas un 100% y si no no vendes nada.

No seria mas etico que el algoritmo fuera libre y midiera la calidad de tu pagina, de tus articulos? Pues eso este algoritmo no lo hace, porque mide lo que a la empresa le interesa medir.

Con la magia tiene que pasar lo mismo. Tu aficcion tiene que ser un arte y ese arte es licito que tu ganes dinero con el. Pero, no bases tu negocio en el secretimos de tus trucos, (no quiero decir que los vayas revelando, seria una estupidez evidentemente), si no en el ARTE, BUEN GUSTO, BUENAS PRESENTACIONES, etc ,de tus actuaciones.

Hazlas únicas, como los monologos...los conoceis? veis de cuantas formas se puede contar la misma historia? Y toda esta gente gana dinero, algunos cuenta los mismo monologos, la idea digo, pero algunos gustan mas que otros. Entonces tenemos que regañar alguno porque esta contando una idea que se le ocurrio a otro fulano?.

Tu le dices a Tamariz que te hago el truco mas basico de canuto y hecho por el te va parecer la ostia de bueno, aun sabiendo el truco la tecnica y aun sabiendo nosotros hacerlo.

Ahi te lo dejo.

Si para que la magia sea un arte, tiene que haber poco gente que la haga......

----------


## Aminoliquid

Srvaliente, con todos mis respetos, sigo pensando que tienes un gran cacao sobre esto de la magia... :-(

----------


## Siramad

Churras con Merinas...

La Magia, no solo según yo, sino según muchisimos teóricos de la misma, es el arte de Ilusionar. Si tu la herramienta básica para Ilusionar la haces accesible a todo el mundo a traves de la página de videos que mas visitas recibe al día, estas limitando mucho la capacidad de Ilusionar. Ya no solo porque es de fácil acceso, sino que la mayoria de videos que hay lo destripan todo sin miramientos y escrúpulos.

Por eso me alegro de que Borja Montón haya cambiado el camino que tomaba su canal para hacer algo distinto. Algo que me molesta, es por ejemplo que solo sean accesibles para personas cuya capacidad adquisitiva no sea baja. En mi caso me gustó mucho la idea del Club, pero al no poder pagarlo me es imposible disfrutar del mismo. Quiza sería mejor utilizar en este sentido la "meritocracia". Como en cualquier circulo, creo que el dinero no lo compra todo, si entrase en el club gente con buanas capacidades "magicas" me parecería mas loable.

----------


## Marvel

Srvaliente, no estoy seguro de si me respondías a mi o a otra persona. Me he sentido aludido porque tu último mensaje venía justo después del mio... pero lo que pone no parece una respuesta en absoluto a lo que yo he escrito.

----------


## Ravenous

Siramad, no sé de que nivel adquisitivo estamos hablando, ni de qué va ese giro del canal, aunque algo intuyo (y no, no voy a perder un minuto en mirarlo), pero aunque el tema de las descarguitas de marras está muy de moda, por lo que he visto, por el precio de tres juegos descargados tienes un libro de la leche con mucho más material (y seguramente más variado).  A lo expuesto por el señor Valiente no voy a responder porque ya he visto gente como él antes: entran, dan mucho la lata con que todo debería ser gratis, hacen un poco el troll, y acaban o yéndose con su libertinaje socialista a otra parte (los más), o caen de la burra y entienden que uno tiene derecho a comer con su trabajo (uno de cada doscientos o así, pero oye, un alma salvada bien lo vale).

----------


## albatalyawsi

Un comentario impecable, Ravenous.

----------

